# Are HT members real people? Have you met any of them?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Right now, as I write this, my wife, Wind In Her Hair, is meeting another HT member.

She is meeting Alice in TX/MO. I wish I could be there to meet Alice, too.

Speaking of meeting forum members, who have you met in person?

Over the years, we have met those listed below. (Sorry if I forgot anyone). There are a few more on our bucket list to meet in the future.

Chuck Holton
Michigan Farmer (and his parents)
Tallpines (and her dh and her son)
vickinal (and her dh)
Elizabeth and Jackpine Savage
Gone a Milkin (and her mother)
Deacon Jim and Rose (and their children)
Kasota (and her mother)
Marchwind
Braggs Cowboy (and dw)
GreenBeanMan (Windy in Kansas)
Trickygrama (and dh)
Moopup's sister and her dh
Iowa Lez
Annie in MN
Svenska Flicka (and her mother and dh)
Hercsmama (and dh)
Geoprincess55 (and her daughter and her grandchildren)
Fishhead
Nimrod
Pickaxe
Blueberry Chic (and her dh)
Ariesgoat (and her children and sister)
Tinetinesgoat (and her dh)
Mrs. Jo (mamahen2four) and her dh
Lathermaker
tinkinal
and Billie! (Billie in MO)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That is impressive @Cabin Fever 

The only one I met was @agmantoo


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

That is an impressive list and I remember and miss a lot of those folks.
I had the pleasure of meeting Just Sawing and his wife. They didn't live far from me and I used to see his trucks hauling the split cedar logs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've met 3 or 4 and most of them were fine people.
All of them were real.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I met a gal named Lionrose and her significant other when we first moved to NWA in 2011, ends up, they live just down the road from us! I don't think she comes on here anymore.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I've met two real people from this site, both of whom turned out to be good friends.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've met some folks on HT, really nice people.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife asks me if I am for real quite a bit it seems.

My younger days I thought of my self as very social, outgoing, personable and never missed a get together.
Years of being self employed, dealing with the public and various nincompoops I have become, in the eyes of my queen and our royalty, a bit of a misanthrope.
My version of that however, is that, between handling the duties here on the homestead, which include running a business, I don't have the time for glad handing anymore.
I am happy to make time for old friends and some family, but it is best when scheduled and infrequent.
You are here, in front of me, while I sort, and file and invoice, and bless you hearts that is quite enough for me.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Just names on a screen.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

BOTS.........BOT ATTACK!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I've met a couple and they are genuine good people.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Most I have met are goat people:
Nehimama
Lonesome Doe
Ages Ago Acres
A few others whose names escape me at the moment. 
Eleven Point, who lives near my place in Missouri
And now.....the beautiful Wind in her Hair


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO and WIHH


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She is lovely. I look tired.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I think you both look great Alice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I've met a few, I've talked to a few on the phone... Yes. All were real.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I met one member who introduced me to the forum. He hasn't been on here in a long time. Met 2 others when we were moving Elfie and what'shername around. 

Although I'm pretty sure I'm not actually a real person, maybe. LOL


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

there are so many of you I would love to meet...hasn't happened yet. the HT infighting nothwithstanding, I think we all have something to offer and share in person, even if it's just coffee


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Tarheel & wife came up to my place one time....I kinda think to see if I was real.....
Turns out we both were.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I've met several folks from ST/HT...good people. There are plenty more I'd like to meet too.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Met 2 others when we were moving Elfie and what'shername around.


I was just wondering when Elfie was going to come up! I met two people on the exchange of him - met (I can't remember her name) and had dinner with them to pick him up, and then met Willow_girl and her significant other when we unloaded Elfie.

I was always disappointed that Elfie never made it "home". He had quite the travel and when I had him, several pictures went along with him with his adventures with me. (One was of him in a casket.)

I wonder where he is now.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've met about 4-5...don't know for sure...memory stinks.

Mon


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She is lovely. I look tired.


You both look lovely and strong! Not to be underestimated...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She is lovely. I look tired.


I would have loved to have met you. WIHH had so many neat things to share with me about you. Next time I fly into Austin, you're gonna have to drive to see me, too. 

And, for the record, I think you look lovely. I see the sparkle in your eye.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, Cabin Fever. It was a delight to meet WIIH. 

I am available for visits and shuttle service.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

How neat! Nice to be able to put faces to names over the internet. You both are lovely!

I was wondering about elfie and his girlfriend not too long ago.

And remember the meet-ups at someone's farm?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you, Cabin Fever. It was a delight to meet WIIH.
> 
> I am available for visits and shuttle service.


How about a shuffle to Gruene Hall? I so want to see (and hear) Jerry Jeff Walker or Billy Joe Shaver.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There were talks of meet-ups at the Ohio Lucasville Trade days. Never happened to my knowledge. One member asked about a meeting at the Farm Science Review but I wasn't able to do it last year.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sadly I haven't met anyone yet but I'd love too


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever, I saw James Taylor a couple if weeks ago. Thursday night I am going to see Bib Seger. Last year was John Prine and Garth Brooks.

This is an awesome place for music.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve met several from the forum all nice folks. 
At one point Special Lady hosted a get together in Indianapolis and another lady hosted one down in south western Missouri.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I WISH that we could meet in Asheville, NC at the: Mother Earth News Fair in April. I am planning to attend on Saturday. It is a stretch for me as far as planning but we will head in that direction. We never know what to expect from day to day with my Wife's health BUT that is what I want to do.

If anyone is interested let me know. Dsmythe ( A REAL person )


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She is lovely. I look tired.


Must say, that is class all the way. As you would say, in the ole days, those two ladies are a pair of "10's". Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have met and bought things off of a few of the HT members. They were flesh and blood. Nice people. I got a GP once from a lady when we met midway at a WM parking lot. Every nice people here.




Cabin Fever said:


> Right now, as I write this, my wife, Wind In Her Hair, is meeting another HT member.
> 
> She is meeting Alice in TX/MO. I wish I could be there to meet Alice, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

E


Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cabin Fever, I saw James Taylor a couple if weeks ago. Thursday night I am going to see Bib Seger. Last year was John Prine and Garth Brooks.
> 
> This is an awesome place for music.


Especially for the next week or so. I started to scroll down the list of artists that are performing during SXSW and quit. Way too many! If I was down there, I could easily get talked into seeing Steve Earle.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

The Buffalo River group used to meet in Arkansas every year for a camp-out weekend. We had a lovely time. We even had Carla Emory as a guest one year. I think Dutchie posts here once in a great while, but she is the last of the group on here. Marlene was the one that did the most of the organizing and I sure miss the fun and camaraderie that we shared.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, honey. SXSW is chaos. A cluster. Real Austinites take vacation that week in any place OTHER than Austin.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have talked to a few on the phone. Used to talk to TexMex pretty often till she took off for Mexico. Have pm with several, and traded seeds with some. Talked to Sandcraft on the phone once, long ago.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish someone had Big Rockpile's phone number. I am concerned about him.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wish someone had Big Rockpile's phone number. I am concerned about him.


If you want to get a hold of Big Rockpile, you could join the forums linked to below and send him a PM. He is quite active there and goes by the name of Oneshot.

http://forums.ozarkanglers.com/profile/3485-oneshot/

https://www.missouriwhitetails.com/members/oneshot-1.85/


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I've met A.T. Hagan and Carla Emery in person. Bought things from several others and pm'd quite a few. They were all real and very nice! I would love to meet Alice; she has a good head on her shoulders.


SBJ


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

with so many members in pa i'd hope to eventually meet some of them. I've talked to a few that are less than an hour from me. Id be willing to travel slightly to meet some. Pennsylvania members unite!!!! lol


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

All a big hoax, everybody here is in fact a computer generated bot. Just computers talking to one another to scam some advertising revenue from any sponsers.....


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you want to get a hold of Big Rockpile, you could join the forums linked to below and send him a PM. He is quite active there and goes by the name of Oneshot.
> 
> http://forums.ozarkanglers.com/profile/3485-oneshot/
> 
> https://www.missouriwhitetails.com/members/oneshot-1.85/


He was on homesteading questions today.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Farmerjack41 said:


> He was on homesteading questions today.


He must have been just viewing the forum without posting. His last post was on January 13, 2019.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I hesrd about that for the first time a couple years ago. that we are all just computers some people do believe it..i hope not. I mentioned it to my bro when he was up last year.he said" I could never believe in something like that. if that were so my whole life would be in vain and I would want to end it right now


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

It appeared to me that his question about Earthway planters was today. Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't met anyone personally but I don't travel much. I do talk to people by pm and I have bought goods from several . yes, there are many I would like to meet. I think we would get along fine. ~Georgia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> How about a shuffle to Gruene Hall? I so want to see (and hear) Jerry Jeff Walker or Billy Joe Shaver.


Now you're talkin'... there's nothing like great music and dancing with beautiful women...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Wanda said:


> The Buffalo River group used to meet in Arkansas every year for a camp-out weekend. We had a lovely time. We even had Carla Emory as a guest one year. I think Dutchie posts here once in a great while, but she is the last of the group on here. Marlene was the one that did the most of the organizing and I sure miss the fun and camaraderie that we shared.


I love floating the Buffalo River...My kin folk are all over the place 'round here.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> I haven't met anyone personally but I don't travel much. I do talk to people by pm and I have bought goods from several . yes, there are many I would like to meet. I think we would get along fine. ~Georgia


I do hope that the item I sent up your way is still serving it's owner well.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Sadly I haven't met anyone yet but I'd love too


You're welcome here anytime... I am actually thinking that I may have an ST/HT gathering here at my place this fall. (Or maybe even sooner)


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I've met about 4-5...don't know for sure...memory stinks.
> 
> Mon


You're just one of several that I'd love to meet.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

wannabfarmer said:


> with so many members in pa i'd hope to eventually meet some of them. I've talked to a few that are less than an hour from me. Id be willing to travel slightly to meet some. Pennsylvania members unite!!!! lol


Sometime in the past, I tried to put together a get-together for any Homesteading Today Members in North-West Pennsylvania. Was going to have it a local State Park. Several people had planned on coming, and then started to back out for whatever reason. In the end, there was to be one person still planning on coming, so my family went out. No one ever showed up. (We still had a fun family get-together / picnic anyway.)

Don't know where you are, but set up a date and a place and let's see who might show up!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I do hope that the item I sent up your way is still serving it's owner well.


yes indeed KK! still going strong. ~Georgia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> yes indeed KK! still going strong. ~Georgia


Awesome! I'm happy to hear it....I love it when one of my hand made items finds a good home and serves it's new owner well. I do hope that you are doing well!!!


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Had a fella named Luke come by and visit our farm a couple of years back....met him on here.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

bobp said:


> Had a fella named Luke come by and visit our farm a couple of years back....met him on here.


He didn't have a couple of droids as sidekicks, did he?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Would love to meet up with many of you but it's a bloody long way to go However, if I find I can afford the trip one of these days, I would certainly like to meet as many as possible of those with whom I've interacted with on here. 

It also works the other way - if any of you find yourselves fit for a trip to NZ just sing out

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Like you say it’s a fur piece but I’d love to visit down that away.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> All a big hoax, everybody here is in fact a computer generated bot. Just computers talking to one another to scam some advertising revenue from any sponsers.....


Yep, just one big experiment in Artificial Intelligence.

geo


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> You're welcome here anytime... I am actually thinking that I may have an ST/HT gathering here at my place this fall. (Or maybe even sooner)


That would be awesome!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Ronney said:


> Would love to meet up with many of you but it's a bloody long way to go However, if I find I can afford the trip one of these days, I would certainly like to meet as many as possible of those with whom I've interacted with on here.
> 
> It also works the other way - if any of you find yourselves fit for a trip to NZ just sing out
> 
> ...


I've got some Kiwi family... so if I am ever able to visit I'll try and remember to let you know where I'll be.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

When I had my S2000 I was in a car club and we did 2 meets a year where some would travel pretty far. The biggest one was middle of winter and called Mid winter gathering. maybe we should do something like this. give everyone plenty of notice to save up and do like a weekend at a lodge. oooooo vegas lmao


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There are a few young ladies on here I've decided to adopt, at least informally. A few young men on here, I would be proud to have as sons, also.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She is lovely. I look tired.


 Hard-working folks that "look tired" is a badge to wear with honor, Alice! You do such amazing job of caring for so many, you have earned to right to be tired!

I do so appreciate you taking time from your busy schedule to come and meet me! And on top of all that, you were kind and thoughtful enough to bring me lunch! (It was delicious, healthy, and fed me for two meals! Thank you!) "Gifts of service". You are totally rocking that love language!

What a joy and privilege it was to share a few hours in the company of someone Cabin Fever and I have "known" (virtually) for more than 17 years! To put a face to a name and a voice to your words - that is the BEST of all worlds.

Thank you, Alice for making my day so special. I loved hearing about your life and catching up with Cole. I am so very proud of all that you have helped happen in his busy and bumpy young life. He has overcome so very much. You are such a blessing to him. And we will be (virtually) cheering for him from the stands in all of his future pursuits. And who knows, maybe someday we might even have the opportunity to meet him "in real life". 

Folks, take the time and make the effort to meet some of your virtual Homesteading Friends. Make yourself available and extend yourself a bit out of your comfort zone.

I am so happy to have FINALLY met you, Alice. When I say "come see us, you know I mean it.  Our cabin door is always open and you are most welcome!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is a deep philosophical question.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lots of really nice, innovative, funny and intelligent people on HT and some real characters. I think that they are mostly real people (perhaps a few trolls) with interesting lives. I would love a meet and greet but would probably not be able to attend.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I've purchased things on the Barter Board and have had a good experience each time. I have pm'd a few times and been pm'd but not actually met any HTers in real life.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wannabfarmer said:


> When I had my S2000 I was in a car club and we did 2 meets a year where some would travel pretty far. The biggest one was middle of winter and called Mid winter gathering. maybe we should do something like this. give everyone plenty of notice to save up and do like a weekend at a lodge. oooooo vegas lmao


Fun little cars. I loved mine. Fast as lightening and tracked like it was on rails.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I've got some Kiwi family... so if I am ever able to visit I'll try and remember to let you know where I'll be.


That's interesting as the chances of meeting Americans with family in NZ is fairly remote. What part of the country are they in? I'm in an area generally referred to as the Far North i.e. the very top of the North Island. Please do let me know if you get here - I'm all for keeping accommodation costs to a minimum as in my opinion they often outweigh the cost of travel.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

If you're 'genuine' & 'earthy', you are a real person. I've never met any HT members. I have met others from other forums that also reside in NH.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thabk you for your kind words, Susan.

When I first heard your voice (you were still on the tarmac), I smiled. The years in snow county haven’t diminished your Texas accent. 

We connected on many levels, and I appreciate your wisdom on dealing with the challenges of dealing with my friend with dementia.

You are a southern lady and a Texas treasure. Love you!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Ronney said:


> That's interesting as the chances of meeting Americans with family in NZ is fairly remote. What part of the country are they in? I'm in an area generally referred to as the Far North i.e. the very top of the North Island. Please do let me know if you get here - I'm all for keeping accommodation costs to a minimum as in my opinion they often outweigh the cost of travel.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


Some are in the Auckland area and some in Christchurch....other places as well... I just can't remember them all...I'll drop you a line for sure if I am able to make it over there. It's definitely on my list of places to visit!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't met anyone on here yet. It's mostly because I am working all the time. Things are looking up though. I actually have a *TWO *day weekend this week.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I was just wondering when Elfie was going to come up! I met two people on the exchange of him - met (I can't remember her name) and had dinner with them to pick him up, and then met Willow_girl and her significant other when we unloaded Elfie.
> 
> I was always disappointed that Elfie never made it "home". He had quite the travel and when I had him, several pictures went along with him with his adventures with me. (One was of him in a casket.)
> 
> I wonder where he is now.


What ever happened to Elfie?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i haven't met anyone. likely because i am too far away. i do pm. there are many i would like to meet. where is CF anyway? i dont recall "seeing' him in quite awhile. i think he is retired now though and maybe they took a vacation or maybe too busy on their property. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever is mostly on a forum that is less hostile.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I met Alleyooper and his wife at a car show in Shepherd a couple years back.

It saddened me to hear he had passed.

I only live a couple miles from Caren, but she hasn'i been active here for quite awhile.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’ve met three ht members. Quite real!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I've met one, so there is that! 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cabin Fever is mostly on a forum that is less hostile.


We met and I e met a few others. 
But I was wondering about CF just today


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a one. Three by phone calls only. Even I need to get good info sometimes 😃. I think the world of those...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I have met several people from HT/ST.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Cabin Fever said:


> Right now, as I write this, my wife, Wind In Her Hair, is meeting another HT member.


I had as Volkswagen Rabbit Diesel that I named Wind In His Hare once upon a time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Elevenpoint and I met at a house I own in Many Spring, Missouri. He was looking at doing some of the repair work.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Loretta, aka NehiMama, and I traded goats back and forth, went out for lunch at Shepler's near West Plains, and still are good friends. She's moved to the frozen North, and isn't in goats anymore.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have met two for coffee


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i miss Nehi. she's one i've always wanted to meet. and Wolfmom. frogmammy, kk, Alice, Alida etc. etc. i think most of us are real and we are who we say we are. we might hold a few things back for privacy reasons but that's normal. ~Georgia (my real name)


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Elevenpoint and I met at a house I own in Many Spring, Missouri. He was looking at doing some of the repair work.


True and I have many fond memories of the entire area out there
What a great amount of peace out there


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know there have been occasional posts about getting together at various local functions but I don't know if anyone ever really gets together.

I want to get to the Farm Science Review in Ohio but with hubby's work schedule I can never plan on going.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What a walk down memory lane with some of the names on this thread.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

But what happened to Elfie?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> What a walk down memory lane with some of the names on this thread.


I enjoy going through old threads from time to time. Run across a lot of familiar names that I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> I enjoy going through old threads from time to time. Run across a lot of familiar names that I haven't seen in a long time.


I have met several as we planned and joined up for a long weekend camping trip in southern New York state. The one gal whose 'name' I can recall was Hilltop Daisy. This was in 2005 or 6. We had a great time and all got along great. Rained one day but there was a covered area with grills. I have pics and if I find them I will post.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> Right now, as I write this, my wife, Wind In Her Hair, is meeting another HT member.
> 
> She is meeting Alice in TX/MO. I wish I could be there to meet Alice, too.
> 
> ...


Have never met anyone in person from HT. I have met a lot of folks from other countries in our Chess club on line also in person at club in St Louis from all over the world. Talked to a few from here on the phone and on computer that was interested in my stock. Most asked questions bout how to raise different animals and what i feed my stock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> But what happened to Elfie?


I have been asking that since he and Heidi were passed to a couple people after me.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Loretta, aka NehiMama, and I traded goats back and forth, went out for lunch at Shepler's near West Plains, and still are good friends. She's moved to the frozen North, and isn't in goats anymore.


She’s an awesome lady!


newfieannie said:


> i miss Nehi. she's one i've always wanted to meet. and Wolfmom. frogmammy, kk, Alice, Alida etc. etc. i think most of us are real and we are who we say we are. we might hold a few things back for privacy reasons but that's normal. ~Georgia (my real name)


 I would be delighted to meet you in person!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Loretta, aka NehiMama, and I traded goats back and forth, went out for lunch at Shepler's near West Plains, and still are good friends. She's moved to the frozen North, and isn't in goats anymore.


Ahem... 

First HT'er I met was Muller's Lane Farm. We are still dear, close friends, even though we are separated by a couple of states and the Mississippi River.

I met Alice in TX/MO when she was in MO, and we have seen each other IRL a handful of times. Still like her loads, and waiting for her return to MO for a visit. Maybe meet at Shetlers!

Nehi Mama...So sorry she moved North, but understand her choice. 

We have entertained other HTers, and folks from other forums. 

They're real people.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Think we tried years back for an Eastcoast meet up but never happened. People get too busy. Or to far away for a day trip..have to be home before dark to put the chickens away


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I have been asking that since he and Heidi were passed to a couple people after me.


How long ago was that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It was an election year when I picked them up, but I can't remember which presidents were running. That winter Elfie and Heidi were snowed in at my other property. I think that was the last year central Ohio had any significant, long lasting snow. (I don't consider this winter's snow to be significant) I still had ducks because I was selling them at Lucasville where I passed the pair along to the next person. So it must have been around 2008.

I'll have to see if it's in the archives. HT used to have a sticky about their journey but I think that was deleted.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep 2008. Several threads are in the archives. This one detailed part of their journey.









Elfie's Journal


* * * Notes about Elfie's journal: Let's try and leave this thread for Elfie himself and his thoughts about his various adventures. I'm going to create a separate thread for comments about Elfie's travels. Updated map of Elfie's victim/volunteers...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Can't believe I missed this thread when it was originally started. I've actually met quite a few members over the years but none new to me recently. My wife and I were at the get together in TN that Ken Schoberek (sp?) held at his place years ago we combined it with visiting friends who have a farm by Paris TN. We also had some lunch get togethers at Das Dutch Kitchen by Kidron Ohio and folks went to Lehman's Hardware before or after. Bob Senz (SeedSpreader) had a couple get togethers at his place before he moved from Ohio to Pennsylvania. There was also a get together at Geneva on the Lake in the far Northeast corner of Ohio that drew folks from Ohio and PA. There are a few folks I keep in touch with regularly outside of HT.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike in Ohio said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread when it was originally started. I've actually met quite a few members over the years but none new to me recently. My wife and I were at the get together in TN that Ken Schoberek (sp?) held at his place years ago we combined it with visiting friends who have a farm by Paris TN. We also had some lunch get togethers at Das Dutch Kitchen by Kidron Ohio and folks went to Lehman's Hardware before or after. Bob Senz (SeedSpreader) had a couple get togethers at his place before he moved from Ohio to Pennsylvania. There was also a get together at Geneva on the Lake in the far Northeast corner of Ohio that drew folks from Ohio and PA. There are a few folks I keep in touch with regularly outside of HT.


Ken Scharabok. I remember his name by thinking "Ken Share-a-book" - recalling the late man's generosity in freely sharing his book on making a living in the country.

A lot of the old-timer original folks have passed on. Ken Scharabok, Old Vet (Kelly)... What happened to Minikin? 

Gosh, that was a while ago.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Pony said:


> Ken Scharabok. I remember his name by thinking "Ken Share-a-book" - recalling the late man's generosity in freely sharing his book on making a living in the country.
> 
> A lot of the old-timer original folks have passed on. Ken Scharabok, Old Vet (Kelly)... What happened to Minikin?
> 
> Gosh, that was a while ago.


Thanks for the spelling correction on Ken's last name. He was definitely a giver and helper. A lot of time has certainly passed. Just look at our HT join dates. If you count the Lusenet days, I've been around over 20 years.


----------

